
Unwrapping the Android 11 Beta, plus more developer updates - dayanruben
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2020/06/unwrapping-android-11-beta-plus-more.html
======
culopatin
I understand where the permission settings and awareness comes from. But I
hope they find a way of making the user not have to manage them so much. It’s
a pain in 10 to click on a link and being asked every time “one time or
always?” And if you want to choose always then being taken to the settings
screen to have to change it there. Why can’t I choose that with one button tap
where the question comes up? Like it used to be.

When less experienced users are taken away from what they are doing to choose
an option they are not so sure what it means, they get lost.

I just want to use my phone in a fluid way, I don’t want to have to be an
Android Admin to click on a twitter link.

